# Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht



## jummy (14. April 2009)

Hallo erstmal zusammen! Bin gerade erst dem Forum hier beigetreten und freue mich schon meine ersten Angelerfahrungen zu sammeln und auszutauschen.

Habe Angeltechnisch nicht wirklich Erfahrung wollte jedoch demnächst den Angelschein machen und hoffe das sich dann dies ein wenig bessert!

Trotz alle dem will ich am Wochenende mal nach Belgien fahren und mein Glück auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht oder jedem Raubfisch der meinen Spinner,Blinker usw. schmackhaft findet auf die Probe stellen.

Die nötigen Papiere will ich mir dann in einem Angelladen holen oder beim zuständigen Amt.

Meine bedenken habe ich bei der Montage:

Ich habe ein billiges Angelset aus dem Discounter mit Zubehör. Die Angel die ich nutzen möchte ist eine 4,20 m
Teleskop Rute mit 0,35mm Schnur bestückt mit einem Spinner (Drilling mit Metallplatte die sich dreht korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege),Stahlvorfach und 2 Karabiner zum verbinden.

Kann ich mit dieser Ausrüstung Spinnangeln und auch weit genug auswerfen?  

gruss jummy


----------



## Fischer Andy (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht*

hi
die rute ist etwas lang zum spinnfischen. die schur ist richtig aber du musst schauen wie groß dein spinner ist. ist er klein, also größe 2 oder so , fängste damit nur kleine barsche. ist er groß kannste wenn  du glück hast auch hecht fangen. deine rute ist eher eine rute zum ansitz. nicht zum spinnfischen. das weit auswerfen kommt auf dich an. 

lg andy


----------



## stanleyclan (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht*

mit Glück?? gibt leute, die fangen nur hechte auf spinner einschließlich mir!!! natürlich ein bisschen größer so 4 aber auch mit kleinen kann mna dasd glück hbaen!


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht*

Hallo, Jummy, und willkommen. Für den Anfang ist das nicht schlecht. 4,20m ist etwas lang für eine Spinnrute, vor allem, wenn die Rute nicht zu den leichtesten gehört, wirst du es bald in den Armen merken. Die 35er Schnur ist definitv zu kräftig, vor allem, wenn der Spinner nicht sonderlich groß ist. Grundsätzlich sind Köder unter 10 gr. an der 35er Schnur schwer auf Weite zu bringen. Alternativ zu den Spinnködern kannst du dir ja noch ne Pose und etwas Schrotblei besorgen, und wenn du keine Lust mehr auf Spinnen hast, kannst du immer noch n bisschen Posenangeln, etwa mit Wurm als Köder! Das hat auch den Vorteil, wenn du Hindernisse im Wasser hast, kannst du den Köder dort länger am Platz halten, und musst nicht immer wieder deinen Spinnköder dran vorbei führen. Viel Spaß bei deinen ersten Erfahrungen, die ersten Schritte sind immer schwierig und es bedarf immer etwas Geduld, aber wenn erstmal der Fisch an der Rute hängt, weisst du, wofür du gewartet hast


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht*



jummy schrieb:


> Trotz alle dem will ich am Wochenende mal nach Belgien fahren und mein Glück auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht oder jedem Raubfisch der meinen Spinner,Blinker usw. schmackhaft findet auf die Probe stellen.


 
Im Moment dürfte auch in Belgien Schonzeit sein...:m

Aber herzlich willkommen erstmal hier im Forum...|welcome:


----------



## jummy (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten und Infos.

Hätte auch noch eine Karpfenrute ca 3m zur Auswahl mit der ich eigentlich wie anglermeister17 geschrieben hat mit Pose 
angeln wollte.

Wenn ich die Karpfenrute zum spinnen nutzen kann würde ich das ganze umkehren:

4.20 m Teleskoprute zum Ansitz mit Pose und die Karpfenrute zum spinnen!? (Wenn das technisch möglich ist)

Ach ja, noch ne Frage : Ausser Spinner und Stahlvorfach kann man vielleicht noch zusätzlich sinnvoll den Köder/Schnur beschweren mit irgendeiner Kombination sodass ich einen besseren Auswurf habe?

gruss jummy


----------



## Forellenhunterhoy (15. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht*

Am besten were es natürlich wenn du dir noch eine Spinnangel kaufen würdest weil die karpfenruten sind im Allgemeinen zu stark du bräuchtest eine rute die eine gute aktion in der spitze hat das mit dem bebleien würde ich dir abraten weil dadurch der köder nicht richtig laufen könnte.

Wie gesagt spinnangel mit guter rolle nicht zu dicker sehne wirbel stahlvorfach wirbel und köder eig. müsstest du damit weit genug kommen.

petri :vik:


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht*

Wie wäre es mit einer Allroundrute ?? ^^ Damit habe ich auch als erstes geangelt, man kann damit so ziemlich auf jeden Fisch angeln.


----------



## Forellenhunterhoy (15. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht*

das geht natürlich auch aber eine richtige ist natürlich besser ..


----------



## jummy (16. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht*

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine guenstige und gute Spinn-Rute empfehlen,so das ich demnächst das richtige Material zusammen habe?



Ne Rolle für diese hätte ich auch noch falls es keine besondere sein muss! (B-square oder so aus dem ALDI)!?


gruss jummy


----------



## jummy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht*



Forellenhunterhoy schrieb:


> Am besten were es natürlich wenn du dir noch eine Spinnangel kaufen würdest weil die karpfenruten sind im Allgemeinen zu stark du bräuchtest eine rute die eine gute aktion in der spitze hat das mit dem bebleien würde ich dir abraten weil dadurch der köder nicht richtig laufen könnte.
> 
> Wie gesagt spinnangel mit guter rolle nicht zu dicker sehne wirbel stahlvorfach wirbel und köder eig. müsstest du damit weit genug kommen.
> 
> petri :vik:


 Zum schnellen Köderwechsel kann ich da auch direkt nen Karabiner zum Köder oder beeinträchtigt dieser evtl. das Laufverhalten?gruss jummy


----------



## Hecht252 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht*

Hi 
ich könnte dir eine Bullfighter rute und rolle empfelen 

sind nicht teur aber richtig gut jedes teil max. 20 €:vik:


----------



## olaft64 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Barsch,Zander und Hecht*

Vermutlich hat sich das Problem zwischenzeitlich erledigt- der letzte Beitrag vor Deinem war von 2009...:m

Gruß Olaf


----------

